# Abel Reel Service



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

I haven't been flyfishing in a while, and maintenance has completely slipped my mind. I have an Abel Super 8 that has been sitting on the shelf for about four or five years without any use. Is there anyone around here (Pensacola) that can take a look at the drag cork? I haven't oiled it and it feels a little dried out. It isn't flaking, just dry. Could use a good cleaning and regreasing. 
Anyone have any advice? Is the service even needed or should I just use a little neats foot oil on the cork and be good to go?


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Shoot Ocean Master a PM. He may be able to something with it. Everyone on here speaks very highly of his reel servicing and repairs.


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Ive read many of his posts. Will do. Didn't know he did anything with fly reels.


----------

